# 50 ft modern tank car build, in 1 inch scale



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yea yea I know


I just thought I would share a few photos as I build it. May be good , may be bad. 
BUT FUN!!!!!!










OK , it should have been 10 " dia, but those pipes are way heavier than I wanted it to be. So I bought 8" sewer pipe and found caps for 7" that I was able to cut off and use for ends.

I'm doing whats "reasonable".


What a messy shop ,says Max. (the dog)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

You are DEFINITELY the "Energizer bunny"! There's no stopping you. That's going to be a great car. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought you were building in 1-1/2" scale? 

Greg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, your wife is gonna kill you when she finds out where the water heater went...


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't wait until he starts building 12" to the foot  You're an inspiration to us all, Marty!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You going to put a rubber pad on it for riding? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Might consider putting a saddle on it....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Stan's got it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know, I am making this all up as I go. Some are for ride on , some for kids . 
as I build one and learn more , I may steel parts from the old one and build one better. 

I'm tring to keep it fun and challenging. I like the idea of being able to carry these . 
The old dudes at the club complain about needing a lift . I think if I work it right , I can remove shell, then have a lift out/ unplug battery section, then lift the frame with trucks.. 

I have no idea what I am doing. 

I did find some screen door guard that look like catwalk dimonds. that was cool..
Winter is coming and now I have lots of evening projects.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

So Marty when are you going to tear up your 1/29 layout and sell everything off so that you can rebuilt it in ride on size? 
The tank car looks great. How about building another one that you can fill with liquids! Then you really could have a great tank car. When's the first hopper car build going to be? 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig 
If I have something you want to buy, e-mail me. You ask and I will see if I have it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Most cars built to any of the larger ride on trains are not ment for ridding on. It's suppose to be like handling a real train. It's a consist. Later RJD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
Thanks for the offer, but I'm a poor grad student so I won't be making any purchases anytime soon for you or anybody! But if you'd like to donate I'd be more then willing. Just giving you a hard time. Your ride on stuff looks great. 
Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
Thanks for the offer, but I'm a poor grad student so I won't be making any purchases anytime soon for you or anybody! But if you'd like to donate I'd be more then willing. Just giving you a hard time. Your ride on stuff looks great. 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking for ladder material. it will be 1.5" wide, with 1" rungs. 
not sure what to use yet. 
I found some cat walk material that is alum, I ended up gluing it to the frame tonight. kinda messy, I did not want to use a bunch of screws. 
this car will be strong enough to ride on, if your padded enough. 

My pellow bearings came today, and the gears and chain hope to be here by Sat. 

My sons are going hunting Friday AM to grampas in McCook. 
I should work all day sat.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some brass to make steps out of.
but I did get the first coat of paint on










waiting for Stan and the decals. And the trucks. This will be it for awhile on cars.
I did not want to many detail parts because the guys says they brake off easy when in use and in traveling.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

trucks are on, brought it up the the train shop for rest of work.










here the cat walk material, (screen door guard)










And the ladder made from brass channel locked into the two sizes.








yes it is bent and wet.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

How heavy is the car right now? 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to bring scales out side and find out, guessing 25 pds, easier to carry than bag of concrete. 
Just confermed with Mr Stan the man for decal printing. 

got the ladders glued on. I was going to screw them on but if they are hit , I can always reglue them. 
I need to figure out how to make strong steps for the corners.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to figure out how to make strong steps for the corners.Steel, bent or silver brazed together and bolted on to the frame. You can get scale hex-head stainless steel hardware from *American Model Engineering Supply.*


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

What did you use for the frame to mount your trucks to and how are they connected to the tank? I am the proud owner of a 1" scale 4-4-2 atlantic that we are restoring and have been watching your posts on the building of your loco and cars and really like the simplicity of this car.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

All looking good Marty, you have about got me interest in building a ride on. How many cars 
do you have built now. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two 1/4" bolts on each end with lock nuts. The frame is a T shape version on my main frame. I think I need another bolt on each end to aid in keeping it lined up under presure. 
try to get a photo later. 
The only thing I am not happy about is the glue showing on the upper cat walks, sloppy job. 
I may scrap it off and redo it Sunday. I rushed it alittle.
I have 1 gon 40'
1 flat 50'
1ride on 40'
1 tank 50'
thats it.
I am getting to around the $500 mark on this tank.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

forgot about this photo.
its my first 1" scale 40 gon. I still want to do something with the ends.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You want to check these folks for your gondola ends.

http://www.oneinchrr.com/CAT/BIG/6100.htm

I believe these are cast aluminum. Probably $25-$35 for each end.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats where I buy most of my stuff. Lonnie said he has not had anyone who can cast his gon for him any longer. Plus the molds need lots of work. 
I'm thinking of thin metal and making a oak wood + and - side and sticking it in my new bearing 20 ton press.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep Marty when ya decide that g-gauge is no longer exciting and ride-on is the way to go, with the land ya have you maybe inclined tah grow the same as the AVR has done, http://www.swedenfreezer.com/avr/assiniboine_valley_railway_inc.htm back in my home province. I've had the pleasure of riding their rails, at least 3 times while back home, once on one of their dinner train events with my Mom and Dad. I even got to be engineer one visit . . . 


And then of course there is the other one just 25 minutes north of my place, http://www.ironhorsepark.net/index.html . 

nite, 

doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally










My gon has lots a truck to the loco for now.
The kids are coming over so we will test the pulling power of the loco.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty

Have you thought about a rotary snow plow for this new layout of yours ?









JJ


----------

